# lemon cleansing aka master cleanser



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm just curious if anybody dieting has tried this cleansing? My mother and I are just finishing our 10th day and feel great. After reading many testimonials on the net, weight loss is going to happen if you are too heavy for you body type. We lost a few oz., but we are both small build and no body fat to speak of to lose lol... Just figured i'd mention it here for those who may be interested. basically it is...
cut down your food intake a few days before starting...

ALSO if you have any medical conditions you should consult your doctor before starting... it's INTENSE!

every morning drink
2 tsp sea salt in 4 cups lukewarm purified water, this flushes out your system

Master Cleanser
2 tbsp lemon or lime juice (1/2 lemon)
2 tbsp of pure grade B maple syrup(medium-dark)
1/10 tsp cayenne pepper (red) or to taste
12 oz of purified water (very warm)
Combine ingredients and drink. 
dirnk the Master Cleanser all day long (~10 cups). 

Laxative tea twice a day

The Master Cleanser helps purify the liver. 
The Master Cleanser helps dissolve and eliminate toxins and congestion that have formed in any part of the body 
The Master Cleanser helps cleanse the kidneys and the digestive system 
The Master Cleanser helps purify the glands and cells 
The Master Cleanser helps eliminate unusable waste and hardened material in the joints and muscles 
The Master Cleanser helps build a healthy blood stream 
The Master Cleanser helps relieve pressure and irritation in the nerves, arteries and blood vessels 

Grade B maple syrup contains a large variety of minerals and vitamins. These include: potassium, calcium, magnesium, manganese, iron, copper, phosphorus, sulfur, chlorine and silicon. Vitamin A, B1, B2, B6, C, nicotinic acid and pantothenic acid are also present.

Before using the Master Cleanser therapeutically, we recommend reading "The Master Cleanser", by Stanley Burroughs, to have complete instructions to obtain optimum results.

My results were increased energy, clearer eyes/tongue/skin(I am a smoker), sleeping better and feeling well rested when i get up.
My mom's results were pretty much similar to mine and her Arthritis cleared up and no more need for sleeping pills!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I've done that one a couple of times and I just love it. I have great success with it. We're going camping this coming weekend, but I'm planning to do the cleanse starting next Monday.

I have a friend on it right now. I'm very eager to hear if she sticks with it for a while.


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

No dishes or cooking for 10 whole days!! hahaha, I loved it too it was my first time but for sure won't be the last. I have decided not to stop, but I will allow myself small amounts of uncooked foods in the late afternoon/evening. I decided this after reading lemon cleansing for busy schedules which basically states just be sure to allow at least half a day for you body not to have to work on digesting and work on getting rid of toxins instead.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Well, I still have to cook and clean up after hubby and son, so I don't get to take a break like you do! I think they might revolt if I just served lemonade for breakfast, lunch, and supper.

Have you noticed that you crave the lemonade after a few days?


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

OH NO!! My roommates just ate pizza and hotdogs for 10 days hahaha and my mother made her hubby cook and clean for himself, she basically said if he didn't want to cook or clean he would have to join her :grump: 

At work today i was craving it like mad.. i think it's the maple syrop though hehe.
I'm not sure yet but i think it might be better for me to eat in the mornings not the evenings, i am finding i run low on energy by 3-4 pm.


----------



## seahealth (Oct 29, 2004)

I have heard of this, sounds like a good plan.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I just started again this morning. I'll keep ya updated!


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

mammabooh said:


> I just started again this morning. I'll keep ya updated!


Go girl! :dance: <- kinda looks like a dancing lemon lol

I don't know about your weight or anything but can you report how many lbs you lose?
good luck


----------



## savinggrace (Oct 27, 2005)

Ok so you just drink the lemon cleanser and eat nothing? I am just worried I would be jittery and snappy.


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

10 days is recommended, but i have also read that it is never good to stress your body just to fit a cleansing.
My roommates will be doing theirs lemon cleansing soon but they have decided to allow themselves other fresh juices, like carrot juice which is thicker and more filling. they may also eat small amounts of easy to digest fruits and veges.

But hey if you go ahead and try it, post back here or PM if you need to talk about whats going on.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

savinggrace said:


> Ok so you just drink the lemon cleanser and eat nothing? I am just worried I would be jittery and snappy.


I've never had those symptoms with this cleanse (and I REALLY like to eat). I think the maple syrup fuels my body really well.

I am sort of starting over today. I forgot when I started yesterday that we were going to our friends' house for supper last night. So...I guess it was introductory day. I did the salt water first thing in the morning, drank 6 glasses of the lemonade drink and then had supper. Today is day 1 again.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

primal1 said:


> I don't know about your weight or anything but can you report how many lbs you lose?
> good luck


Down 3 pounds thus far!

If I read correctly, you said that you didn't really lose anything. That's amazing...must mean that you really don't have anything to lose.


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

Thats awesome, so fast!
I don't have a scale at home but i was able to check at work, lost a whole 5 lbs, but i have never weighed more than 130, though I have tried and I eat like pig... German cooking and all lol.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Am I correct in reading drink "2 tsp. of seasalt in 4 cups of water in the morning?

My God, girls, between that and a Lasix, I'd have to stay in the bathroom and read "War and Peace."


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

oops


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

lol ardie

hm. is this a safe, healthy thing?


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

hehe, i can't leave the house for at least two hours after the salt flush :help: 

It is safe, though you should be aware of your body and stop if you feel anything too strange happening... that said, my mom at 65 years old experienced only slight headaches during the first 2-3 days and went a full 11 days.


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

does it have to be sea salt?


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

yes seasalt, regular salt is not the same at all.
Do not change any of the ingredients at all. 'real lemon' or lemon juice concentrate is not the same a fresh squeezed and fake maple syrop is not real and will not be good enough.

I realize that some of these ingredients can be more expensive but they are well worth the investment


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Woo Hoo...down another pound!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Ardie/WI said:


> Am I correct in reading drink "2 tsp. of seasalt in 4 cups of water in the morning?
> 
> My God, girls, between that and a Lasix, I'd have to stay in the bathroom and read "War and Peace."


Yep, you read right. You end up drinking around a gallon of liquid every day...of course, that's why it's called a "flush". You're peeing (and poo-ing) and flushing!!! And, on that note...it's amazing that I've been on this a few days and stuff is still coming out. That's just gross!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

The sea salt amount also gives me questions. What about people, like me, who have to restrict their salt intake?


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Ardie/WI said:


> The sea salt amount also gives me questions. What about people, like me, who have to restrict their salt intake?


From what I've read, it has something to do with the weight (specific gravity?) of the sea salt. When you drink it quickly (I drink the whole quart in about 3 minutes) in very warm water, your body doesn't absorb it. It just pushes out all of the loosened stuff in your colon. In other words, you poop (if you can call it poop!) it out in less than an hour usually.

I'm no doctor or scientist as you can tell, but I know it does a good job!


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

hmmmm. does the warm salt water not make you wanna puke? and what do you do? buy a gallon of purified water from walmart or what? where do you get purified water. will the filtered water from my tap not work? and how warm is lukewarm? like a baby bottle or warmer? sorry for all the questions, but my curiosity is up.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

okgoatgal2 said:


> hmmmm. does the warm salt water not make you wanna puke? and what do you do? buy a gallon of purified water from walmart or what? where do you get purified water. will the filtered water from my tap not work? and how warm is lukewarm? like a baby bottle or warmer? sorry for all the questions, but my curiosity is up.


Yep, warm water makes me wanna puke. I drink it almost hot...not so hot that it burns, but cool enough that I can gulp it down.

I buy my water at the grocery store...63 cents a gallon. I'm not sure about your filtered water. I think the thing with purified water is that it helps with the cleansing process...that's what I've read, anyway.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

mammabooh said:


> Woo Hoo...down another pound!


AND ANOTHER!!!!! Yee haw.


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

here's a tip from my mom the retired dental assistant, use a straw for both the salt water and the lemon as they can both damage enamel.. brushing after is a good idea too.

mammabooh, i've read some people losing upto 60lbs!? is this posssibly real?


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

primal1 said:


> here's a tip from my mom the retired dental assistant, use a straw for both the salt water and the lemon as they can both damage enamel.. brushing after is a good idea too.
> 
> mammabooh, i've read some people losing upto 60lbs!? is this posssibly real?


Yep, I use a straw for both...helps me get it all down! I'd like to keep my teeth, so I'll brush them after every drink from now on...thanks. 

I wonder how long it took to lose 60 pounds? I'll be happy with 15...thrilled with 20-25.


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

I just assumed it was a 10 day period since it was in testimonials but since people have gone upto 40-60 days, 60lbs seems doable lol.

since you're already down 5lbs, seems you will easily hit at least 15 :dance:


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

primal1 said:


> since you're already down 5lbs, seems you will easily hit at least 15 :dance:


...Down another 1/2 pound!!!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Down 6 1/2 pounds total so far!


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

So do you refrain from eating during the flush? I'm going to have to read up on this...I've been wanting to do a flush/cleanse for months and haven't gotten anywhere, but figure now is as good a time as any!


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

mammabooh said:


> Down 6 1/2 pounds total so far!


AWESOME  

I was flossing lastnight before bed and yanked a filling out! Timing is good though, i have a dentist appointment today lol. So i decided not to eat before then so the hole doesn't get full of food... i'm doing the lemon juice till they fix it


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

Cat said:


> So do you refrain from eating during the flush? I'm going to have to read up on this...I've been wanting to do a flush/cleanse for months and haven't gotten anywhere, but figure now is as good a time as any!


Anytime is a good time to start.. if it makes you feel more comfortable, do the salt flush and lemon juice in the mornings and in the afternoons just eat raw veges that are easy to digest, even a light supper is ok, your body will still do the cleansing... this method would of course require more than 10 days I think.
I plan to make this method just part of my food intake routine.. every 2-3 months probably.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Cat said:


> So do you refrain from eating during the flush? I'm going to have to read up on this...I've been wanting to do a flush/cleanse for months and haven't gotten anywhere, but figure now is as good a time as any!


If you'd like to, you can read up on the whole thing by doing a google search of "lemonade diet", "lemonade flush", "Master Cleanse", or "Stanley Burroughs" (Stanley Burroughs wrote a book about the lemonade flush called the Master Cleanse).


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm going to see if my library has any books on the subject, I've found several. I've done a bit of searching online and want to try this...hope it works for me as well as it is for you MB.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Cat said:


> I'm going to see if my library has any books on the subject, I've found several. I've done a bit of searching online and want to try this...hope it works for me as well as it is for you MB.


Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

mammabooh it's 10 days!! :dance:


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

Someone posted the URL to curezone and I thought I'd pass this info. along. A great blog about the Master Cleanse: http://curezone.com/blogs/f.asp?f=770

Also, the Master Cleanse 'protocol' on pdf: http://healthandlight.com/TheMasterCleanse.pdf


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

primal1 said:


> mammabooh it's 10 days!! :dance:



Yep...I sort of backslid this weekend, but I'm back at it tomorrow!


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks for the links Cat
I have a few links i will add later.

mammabooh, I can't remember if i mentioned it before but miso soup with maple syrop and ceyenne is awesome and I can't see how it would interfer with the cleansing at all


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I did this cleansing a few year ago. My friend and I were on it for 34 days. After the 1st day, you really don't feel hungry. I had to cook 3 meals a day for the family, but my friend and I had nothing but the lemonade. She took it to work and if I was going to gone during the day, I took enough to make it through. We would make all our bottles (lidded cups with drinking spouts) in the morning and put them in the refrigerator and in an insulated bag for her to take to work. I never could get down the salt water flush. I just couldn't swallow it without puking. So I did Senna tea instead. I lost weight, but it only seemed to be water weight. For several months after I went off of it, I ate only veggies (usually raw), but I still gained the weight back. I was thinking about doing it again, just the cleansing affect, not the weight loss. You really do feel better.


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

In Praise Of Short-Term Fasting
by Lisa Maria Muus
http://www.life.ca/nl/47/fasting.html

Lemon Juice: breaks down and washes away toxic wastes, especially in the lungs 

Grape Juice: cleanses colon; improves circulation and skin tone; stimulates anti-bacterial action 

Carrot Juice: cleanses the colon and the liver; improves removal of bile acids 

Cabbage Juice: cleanses the intestines and promotes healing of the stomach's lining 

Apple Juice: possesses virus-fighting properties 

Pineapple Juice: dissolves excess mucus in the body 

Celery Seed Tea: cleanses the kidneys 

Fennel Tea: cleanses the pancreas and counters excess mucus 

Senna Pods (infusion): cleanses the bowels


HOLISTIC DIABETES TREATMENT
http://users.mrbean.net.au/~wlast/diabetestreatment.html


Cleansing for a Busy Schedule
http://ezinearticles.com/?Cleansing-for-a-Busy-Schedule&id=197322


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

sancraft said:


> I did this cleansing a few year ago. My friend and I were on it for 34 days. After the 1st day, you really don't feel hungry. I had to cook 3 meals a day for the family, but my friend and I had nothing but the lemonade. She took it to work and if I was going to gone during the day, I took enough to make it through. We would make all our bottles (lidded cups with drinking spouts) in the morning and put them in the refrigerator and in an insulated bag for her to take to work. I never could get down the salt water flush. I just couldn't swallow it without puking. So I did Senna tea instead. I lost weight, but it only seemed to be water weight. For several months after I went off of it, I ate only veggies (usually raw), but I still gained the weight back. I was thinking about doing it again, just the cleansing affect, not the weight loss. You really do feel better.


I would love to be able to go that long but i would waste away haha... remarkable! I think i will try the senna tea next time, thanks


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Well, I ate three meals a day for three days and still lost a pound over the weekend! That's a good thing.


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

hehe, i can understand!


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

sancraft said:


> I never could get down the salt water flush. I just couldn't swallow it without puking.


Hehehe... :help: I now KNOW what you mean!! The salt water flush isn't going to work for me, either. I tried and I tried today to down the salt water and couldn't do it. I'm going to have to go back and get an herbal tea to do the trick..also, I'm not going to be able to handle the cayenne so I think I'm going to go to the pharmacy and get some capsules and make cayenne capsules & then take one of those with each lemonaid drink that way I'm not having to actually taste the pepper. I absolutely cannot eat something that I don't find appetizing and this stuff is about to do me in already! lol


----------

